# Keiko Update



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Pardon if I ramble, I'm holding back tears as I write this. A few weeks ago I told everyone how my cat, Keiko, wasn't doing well. We've found out that there is nothing we can do to make her better and this weekend she took a very bad turn. I'm very sad to say that this evening we made the hardest decision any pet mommy and daddy could ever make. We've decided it's time to give Keiko some peace. This is the first time I've ever had to go through the loss of a pet, let alone make that kind of decision. I have to say, even though we know it's what's best for Keiko, it gives you the heaviest of hearts. Since our vet was closing for the evening, we've made an appointment for the morning. Our hearts are just breaking. Keiko's daddy and I have been crying on and off all day. And it's not like him to cry at all.

Keiko, my sweet baby kitty. You were there for me through some very hard times. I will always cherish your love and cuddles. Your need to protect mommy when daddy was at work. Your sassy little personality. Your loving dove coo's while you pur. You are the best cat I've ever had and I love you with all my heart. I'm so sorry you had to get sick so young. I'm so sorry mommy couldn't make it better...

Love, mommy, daddy, and sissy Sophie.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I too experienced my first pet loss this year. The ache is still their but I'm not thinking about her death constantly any more. Instead of thinking of her death I focus on the good times. Now it's happy memories starting to replace the bad ones. Everything will be better with time but I think a piece of you will always be with Keiko. Again sorry for your loss, I'll put you in my thoughts.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh Ashley, I'm so sorry  You are doing the kindest, most selfless thing for Keiko, though I know how difficult it is (been through it with so many pets myself). I will keep you and Keiko's daddy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Ashley, so very sorry you must let Keiko go. It's definitely the downside of being a pet owner.

I love the Siamese, had one for 16 years and it was very hard to let him go even tho he lived a full life. I feel for you having to let Keiko go at such a young age. I'm so sorry.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry::smcry:I am so sorry, my heart is breaking for all of you. I have been where you are, it's terrible, I do believe God has a special place in heaven for our babies, down here we call it Rainbow Bridge, one day you will be with precious Keiko again. Just maybe my Miss Bow will welcome Keiko, I miss my old girl so much.
I will be praying for you, may God give you his peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry. This is truly the hardest, but most loving, thing we ever have to do.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:grouphug: I am so sorry you had to make this decision. It's the hardest but most loving thing you can do for Keiko. :grouphug:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry. We have had to make that difficult decision as well. You know it's the right thing to do to ease their pain, but it still breaks your heart. Focus on the joy you shared with your sweet baby and know Keiko will see you again.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Ashley, I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is to let our pets go,You're doing the right thing, so there isn't any more suffering and pain. I'll be praying for strength and comfort for you.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

At 66 I've had to make that trip to the vet a few times for various older dogs and cats but the worst was the not quite 3 year old rescue maltipoo we had for less than a year who came down with lymphoma and we had to say goodbye this past April. Our hearts broke and we were inconsolable for days. It's never easy and I struggle over not so much the decision which is pretty much out of our hands in a severe illness but the timing. I never want to be a day too early or a day too late. We know his last year was his happiest which gave a little comfort. 
Your Keiko led a wonderful life, loved and happy. Many kitties are not so lucky. I wish you peace with your decision and time will take care of the rest.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the pain you and your husband are going through. I know how difficult it is. As pet parents it's hard to make the tough decision to ease the pain of our pet. Big hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

My deepest condolences go to you and your family. Never an easy decision, never an easy goodbye.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so sorry Ashley.
You are very brave to do what is best for Keiko.
Sending lots of love to you and your family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry...Kieko was so beautiful.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Keiko.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. :smcry:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so sorry. My heart aches for you.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. It's never easy even if we know it's best for them.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Keiko.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dear Ashley, 

I am so sorry at your loss, I know she was so very young and your heart is broken. All I can tell you is that I have gone through the loss of three doggie companions. At first, it was very hard, I could even mention their names without tears swelling up. But as time past, my heart was just filled with happy memories.

Take care, I hope your heart heals quickly.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have you in my prayers


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

K...........Kisses to a loving cat :hugging:

E...........Eternally remembered:innocent:

I............In God's wings:amen:

K...........Kind memories:grouphug:

O...........Oh no, she wouldn't want you to cry for too long:no2:






*


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of beloved Keiko. Like so many others here, I have had to make the same decision and it's heartbreaking. Please know you're in my thoughts and prayers. Give yourself the time you need to grieve, and try to remember the wonderful times you shared.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ashley


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm just seeing this....I'm so very sorry. Losing a beloved pet is a pain like no other. Praying you get all the love and support you need as you go thru this very sad time.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending my condolences the way to you, Ashley! 

Lots of strength for you in this hard and difficult time! 

Alexandra


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Ashley I am so sorry. It is never easy letting go of our fur "kids" but as a mom, you made the best choice. And she is watching out over you this I know for sure......


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Ashley. I'll be thinking of you and Sophie <3


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I can't believe it's been a week (yesterday) since we said goodbye. I wish I could tell those of you that haven't had lose yet that it gets easier, but it hasn't. We had someone offer us a kitten yesterday, ironically a Siamese kitten, and I completely broke down. Even the thought of getting another kitten right now feels like we'd be betraying her memory. I'm not sure if it's different when you lose a pet from age, but losing a pet from illness just feels like you've failed them. Even if there was nothing you could have done. I'd give anything to have her back. Even if it was for just one more day..

Sophie definitely misses Keiko. Since Keiko is buried in our back yard, Sophie will go to where she's buried (usually at night) and walk around and smell. She has a very confused look on her face and then comes inside to the bed where Keiko usually was sleeping and looks for her there. I know it's because she can smell Keiko, but she's so confused as to why she can't find her anywhere. The first couple days it broke my heart to watch her do this. But night after night, we now just say she's visiting with sissy. I think it makes her feel a little better, being able to feel Keiko there with her.

Anyway, thank you all for your support, it means the world to us.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It will get easier Ashley, slowly but surely. We will never forget them but will be able to remember with joy all the good times we had with them. Some people will get another baby right away to help them get over the loss, others need to wait. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry. It does get better but it will take time. I know what you mean about Sophie looking for her. We had two big dogs several years ago and when Rocky the lab had to be put down our lab/Rottweiler also named Sophie, would go sit next to his bed and just look at it, then she would go to the door to see if he was outside. I must have let her out a thousand times that first week so she could look for him. I felt so bad for her. She was almost 14 and he was 13 so she had him her entire life.


----------

